# DT880s?



## yiph2 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi! I'm looking for some headphones now, and the DT880s seem like the best option for me - not fully open (don't want to leak sound everywhere). Anyone has an opinion about this? Also, would it be worth it to buy it individually calibrated by Sonarworks? Thanks!


----------



## Illico (Dec 27, 2020)

You have to learn the tricks of your headphones.
Listen to your favorite tracks.

EDIT: I have DT-880 Pro Black Edition (Half open, comfortable, with good low-end)


----------



## Mornats (Dec 27, 2020)

Even though they're semi open they do leak sound everywhere. Great headphones though.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jan 1, 2021)

The normal DT880s are a bit meh, the 600 ohm ones are excellent but need a powerful amp (Magni Heresy is the absolute minimum) and are hyped in the treble region.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 1, 2021)

Always such individually driven factors. Went with Premium Edition 600 ohm, after telcon with Beyerdynamic rep and very pleased. OTH ..... had decided prior to purchase ..... to go with dedicated HDphone Preamp/Amp and chose Schiit Audio Modi 3 Dac + Asgard 3 to drive them. 

Very comfortable, great sound for 'seasoned' ears. No second thoughts whatsoever. YMMV .....


----------



## Mornats (Jan 2, 2021)

Sorry to derail but quick question about using headphone amps. Do you use these in between your audio interface and the headphones or do you skip the audio interface and go from the computer to the amp? I have the 250 ohm and whilst my Focusrite Forte can power them I do wonder if I need more oomph.


----------



## cmillar (Jan 2, 2021)

The good old DT 770’s are still a fine choice, with no sound leakage at all.
Have used them with Sonarworks for over 5 years with excellent results just using their preset calibration for them.


----------



## Ivan M. (Jan 2, 2021)

cmillar said:


> The good old DT 770’s are still a fine choice, with no sound leakage at all.
> Have used them with Sonarworks for over 5 years with excellent results just using their preset calibration for them.


How's the comfort and clamping force? Can you wear them for longer periods of time? (I think this applies to all beyers)


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 2, 2021)

Personally, I find the DT880s I've got less comfortable than the Sennheiser HD600s or 650s, which remain my favourites. The DTs do tend to fit pretty tight.

They sound good though and I tend to use them as backups/sanity checks for headphone work or for jamming on the main keyboard as they're usually plugged into that directly rather than the headphone output on the computer's audio interface.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Sorry to derail but quick question about using headphone amps. Do you use these in between your audio interface and the headphones or do you skip the audio interface and go from the computer to the amp? I have the 250 ohm and whilst my Focusrite Forte can power them I do wonder if I need more oomph.


Two comments .....

1) Schiit Audiio Asgard 3 driven from Modi 3 Dac using Toslink out from Win10 Pro PC. Also using dedicated Rode AI-1 Mic Amp.

2) Dedicated Amps work well, BUT .... n_o more connections for other devices. _Would need to add Audio I/F .... which duplicates Mic & HDfone functions at additional cost ,,,, or add some other Audio card to PC. This is typically the case with choice to use dedicated Mic/Fone components, vs Audio I/F.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 2, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Sorry to derail but quick question about using headphone amps. Do you use these in between your audio interface and the headphones or do you skip the audio interface and go from the computer to the amp? I have the 250 ohm and whilst my Focusrite Forte can power them I do wonder if I need more oomph.


My audio interface (Focusrite Clarett2PreUSB) and my headphone amp (Fiio K5Pro) are each separately plugged into my iMac via USB. Also, inside MacOS sound preferences I have created a "multi Output Device" combining the two devices into one. Using this sends my audio to both at the same time so I can easily jump back and forth between studio monitors and headphones as needed.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 2, 2021)

DT880 Pro 250ohm here, driven by the Clarett4pre no problem. Sonarworks at about 62% plus canopener Studio much of the time when mixing.

I’d add the amp to the interface line outs if also using external hardware. That’s another reason I don’t have an amp - I need all my ins and outs! Not sure it matters if using only software.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2021)

BassClef said:


> My audio interface (Focusrite Clarett2PreUSB) and my headphone amp (Fiio K5Pro) are each separately plugged into my iMac via USB. Also, inside MacOS sound preferences I have created a "multi Output Device" combining the two devices into one. Using this sends my audio to both at the same time so I can easily jump back and forth between studio monitors and headphones as needed.


THX for reminding. Noted 'multi Output Device' mention sometime ago, but on _Win10 Pro PC_ and could never find such option. Will check again carefully.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 2, 2021)

I bought the DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) and thought they sounded way too bass-heavy. I didn't use Sonarworks or anything like that.

Sent them back. Part of this is habit / what one is accustomed to; having used the AKGs for a long time, the difference was jarring. Not at all saying that the Beyer's are "bad." As others have written, one has to get habituated to headphones.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 2, 2021)

BassClef said:


> My audio interface (Focusrite Clarett2PreUSB) and my headphone amp (Fiio K5Pro) are each separately plugged into my iMac via USB. Also, inside MacOS sound preferences I have created a "multi Output Device" combining the two devices into one. Using this sends my audio to both at the same time so I can easily jump back and forth between studio monitors and headphones as needed.


I actually have an ASUS Xonar Essence STX soundcard in my PC which can power 600ohm headphones. I was thinking more about using a headphone amp in conjunction with the Focusrite to boost the signal from the interface. Although to be fair I've still got some headroom on volume without one so maybe it's not needed. If the interface isn't powering them comfortably, will that mean I'm not getting the optimal quality out of them?



JohnG said:


> I bought the DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) and thought they sounded way too bass-heavy. I didn't use Sonarworks or anything like that.
> 
> Sent them back. Part of this is habit / what one is accustomed to; having used the AKGs for a long time, the difference was jarring. Not at all saying that the Beyer's are "bad." As others have written, one has to get habituated to headphones.


My other pair are a set of Audio Technica M50x which I now think are too bass-heavy compared to the 880 Pro. I've heard the 770 Pro has boosted bass and treble (more of a hi-fi?) boost over the 800's. Can't say without comparing but maybe the 880's are more neutral than the 770's.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I bought the DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) and thought they sounded way too bass-heavy. I didn't use Sonarworks or anything like that.
> 
> Sent them back. Part of this is habit / what one is accustomed to; having used the AKGs for a long time, the difference was jarring. Not at all saying that the Beyer's are "bad." As others have written, one has to get habituated to headphones.


I like the 770s a lot. They are most comfortable, very isolating with little leakage. But I use them for general listening not for studio work.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jan 4, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Sorry to derail but quick question about using headphone amps. Do you use these in between your audio interface and the headphones or do you skip the audio interface and go from the computer to the amp? I have the 250 ohm and whilst my Focusrite Forte can power them I do wonder if I need more oomph.


I use my Apollo and my Topping D90/A90 stack seperately. Apollo with closed-back headphones for tracking (Ether CX) and HD600 (+ some other headphones for bass response checks) for mixing/ mastering in combination with the Topping stack (sometimes I also use the THX 789 as it has a slightly leaner bass and can therefore be more revealing when mixing than the A90).

For occasional laid back listening the XDUOO TA-20 or the Magni Heresy (slightly v-shaped when put in high gain) are pretty nice. I'm currently waiting for a power supply that fits my Zen Can Signature to see how it affects the HD650s or HD600s regarding bass/ sub bass. (DROP did not include an EU plug, very bad customer experience unfortunately.)


----------



## jsnleo (Jan 5, 2021)

I used DT770 Pro for years (also used others though). I now mainly use Sonarworks pre-calibrated DT880 Pro and quite like it. It sounds “better” than DT770 Pro to me and has good isolation and doesn’t have as much leakage as HD600. It’s kinda the best of both worlds. I also have Neuman NDH20 but no longer use it because it’s very uncomfortable. My only complain about it is that the cable is not truly removable.


----------

